# 3 things about yourself.



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Sorry I am bored.Right name three things about yourself. I will start.Favourite Band - Counting CrowsFavourite Sport - RugbyFavourite Meal (can be touchy subject what the hell) - Beef and Yorkshire PuddingDioloch yh Fawr


----------



## tallgal (May 15, 2003)

Bored as well, killing time till the magic 5!Fave band: De La SoulFave food: Mexican, but you cannot beat a Sunday roast!Fave sport: Tennis (to watch, I am don't play well!)


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Okay, here goes...Favourite band(s): you can't expect a music nut like me just to pick one!Jeff BuckleyKings of Leon (this week's fave)Elbowooh, there's tonnes!Favourite sport: i hate sport...except roller skating...well, if i had roller skates i know i'd love itFavourite food: anything that's not white. I'm bored of my limited bland diet *hehe*


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Let's see...favorite band: I'd have to say Lifehouse. A lot of their stuff sounds the same but I still love them.favorite sport: gymnastics...used to do it and now I just watch it on ESPN







favorite food: I used to love anything spicy and still do on some naughty occasions







but usually it's soup. I love all different kinds of soup.Have a good one!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Hm...Fav Band: Black Eyed Peas (for the moment!)Fav Sport: Cheerleading! It IS a sport!







Fav Food: Hamburgers...anytime...anywhereHope the rest of you in the black out have gotten your power back!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Here's mineFave band: TexasFave food: Pizza...pizza hut is my godFave sport: Football (Soccer to Americans) Rangers all the way!


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Ok..... ummmm....Fav Band..... LifehouseFav Sport.... AthleticsFav Food..... Quite a few, Pizza, Pasta and Fish and Chips, Yummy!!! Makes me hungry just thinking about them!!!Leanne


----------



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

Good afternoon to the IBS yoof!Favourite meal - Pizza..... but I'm not allowed bread, cheese or tomato!Favourite sport - Football..... but I'm not allowed to play after dislocating both knee-caps!Favourite band - Muse / Foo Fighters...... but.... NOTHING! I can listen to them without any guilt/problemsCha 'mone! C'mon you Spurs!J x


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Ok, here goes:Fav band - Offspring at the momentFav Sport - SwimmingFav Food - A good pasta meal is ace!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Err....Fave Band: BON JOVI all the way baby!Fave food: Anything im not allowed. Im a bit of a curry monster at the moment.Fave Sport: Not really good at sports, but at school i loved Hockey!Heee hee! Im a bad, invisible, omelette making Muthaf*kca! Cha'mone!


----------



## radar079 (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi I am LeAnn from the United States, Illinois to be specific. Band - none I am not generally a bands person. I love Melissa Etheridge. She is a goddess.Food - Coffee and Cheese, both of which I can not haveSport - Baseball all the way baby! Go Cardinals!!!!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Some good choices on the music front people.


----------



## LFC1 (Apr 29, 2003)

Hello!Just got back from my hols, first day in work and bored already. if you don't mind I would like to add my two cents...Favourite Band - Dave Matthews Band & Counting CrowsFavourite Sport - Football (more specifically Liverpool FC)Favourite Meal - Not that I can eat it, but it's beans on toast.


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

Hello everyone, well I survived the blackout and we are now dealing with bad water until Wednesday, we have to boil all of our water. Anyway here are my picks:Favorite band: The Beatles, CreedFavorite food: Definitely ItalianFavorite sport: Love to watch Hockey, and cheerleading!!!


----------



## lindsayeveritt (May 29, 2003)

Hey everyone!!Bands - Green Day, Tom Petty, Eve 6, 40 Foot EchoFood - Chinese Food - I wish I could eat it!Sport - water-skiing Good topic Jamie!


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2003)

music: anything from punk to hardcore to irish/celtic to composed movie soundtracks.what I want to do: be a directorfav movie(s): All Star Wars, fav out of those would be Return of the Jedi.


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey guys.I'm from the US, Missouri. I'm in college- we start Monday. Bored at work as usual, my boss is yet again out of town!Band - Jimmy Buffet, Snoop Dogg Sport - Ballet, ClubbingMeal - Champagne and WOW potato chips especially the cheese and sour cream ones.


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

seeings as I'm anonymous on here I will reply on these things!!! hehe...band- Queen (sorry it had to be said!!!) and of course David Bowie (not that he's a band)food- Pizza- just because I can't eat it!!! damn it!! (wheat intolerance)..and of course chipssport- er...don't do sport..unless swimming or cycling counts for anything?!


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Favourite Band - Brooks & DunnFavourite Sport - Dancing (ballet, tap, jazz, modern, etc)Favourite Meal - Hm.. not that I've ever eaten all this at once, but my favorite meal would be sushi with baked potatoes and brownies for dessert!


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

Continuing the thread....Favourite Band: I guess I'd have to say either the Tragically Hip or Tori Amos, just based on what I have the most ofFavourite Sport: Hockey! (Have to root for the national sport) I've also gained an appreciation for football since living in the USFavourite Food: Coquille St. Jacques, although not anymore...


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

band:tori amos,or kate bush.and the smashing pumpkins,can't decidefav food: hmmm...I'm an italian at heart.so anything pasta.yumsport-well,does playing the piano count?lolum I love ice skating,and I love to swim.


----------



## electric liz (Aug 2, 2003)

HI I'm new...and young-ish...and think that this is the coolest topic! My name is Elizabeth and I am 25...







1. Fav band....The Tragically Hip2. Fav Sport...skiiing and swimming3. Fav food (that I can eat...plain chicken) That I can't eat anymore...doritoes and Chinese food! and soup!


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey if you're youngish, what am I? (I'm 27







)Favorite Band - Cake, The Violent Femmes a close secondFavorite Sport - BikingFavorite Food - Cajun in general, sushi


----------



## Tree B (Aug 24, 2003)

Bore Da Jamie! Fave Band: Dirty Three Fave Sport (not really much of a fan, but probably Rugby... watch out in the World Cup!!)Fave Food: Roast beef wins hands down! (mustard does terrible things though!!)


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Good morning to you too.


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

fav band - garth brooksfav sport - football ( liverpool FC )fav food - got to be burgers and pizza comes very close ( not that i can eat any of it LOL )


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

No not liverpool


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2003)

favorite food: anything that won't irritate our ibs.haha, am I right?!


----------



## electric liz (Aug 2, 2003)

but really...is there anything that won't irritate the ibs??? I mean....man...i have eaten barely anything today, and still...having a very bad day! It sucks!


----------

